# Humalog Pen Pins



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Where can i get these, i'm trying to sort everything out for my cycle in the new year, i have the slin but just no pins and can't find anywhere that sells them... i've got some in spain but i had to buy a box of 100 from a pharmacy, how do you guys get them over here?


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Petty sure you can get them on eBay mate


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JM said:


> Petty sure you can get them on eBay mate


Cheers but not got an account -.-


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Milky said:


> I have.


Just had a look on ebay can't see anything for slin pen pins, or anything under Humalog

Let me know if you find some mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

What's your cycle gonna be mate? Am looking at using slin in my next cycle starting mid-jan but just trying to get some ideas


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Just had a look on ebay can't see anything for slin pen pins, or anything under Humalog
> 
> Let me know if you find some mate


Try these guys -

http://www.expresschemist.co.uk/BD-Micro-Fine-0.23mm-32Gx100-needles.html

I have definitely seen them on eBay before in a pack of 100 though.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> What's your cycle gonna be mate? Am looking at using slin in my next cycle starting mid-jan but just trying to get some ideas


It will be around 1g a week of gear, 5iu HGH ed and a small amount of slin. I'll be cutting and following a keto diet and but having carbs around the workout, 50 grams pre and 50 grams post... about 30 mins after the final carbs i will shoot 3-5iu of slin to get my blood sugar back down. So theoretically you will be burning fat all day and building muscle in a 4 hour window, i've done it before with success and even gained 5kg on my last cut lol, but i can't see that happening again tbh


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JM said:


> Try these guys -
> 
> http://www.expresschemist.co.uk/BD-Micro-Fine-0.23mm-32Gx100-needles.html
> 
> I have definitely seen them on eBay before in a pack of 100 though.


Perfect, thanks mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

3-5iu without carbs?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> 3-5iu without carbs?


50 grams pre and 50 grams post workout (boditronics shake and takes)



Serving Amount Total Calories: 288

Protein: 22.5g

Total Carbohydrates: 49g

Sugars: 25.5g

Dietary Fibre: 0g

Fat: 0.3g

Saturates: 0g

Sodium: 0.00016mg

This will be my carb source


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

but just that around ur workouts, how come u wait 30mins?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> but just that around ur workouts, how come u wait 30mins?


Because if you shoot with the carbs then the slin will just replace your own bodies insulin reaction and you won't release any natty... When you eat carbs your body will figure out how much you have ingested and release a certain amount of insulin to deal with that amount of carbs, if you wait until the body has released some of it's own you can then add to the effect by shooting some extra slin


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

thats different, i like it, this beneficial when on low carbs only and just dieting, or ok when bulking too??


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

i'd love to say but

WHERE CAN I FIND THIS MALE ANIMAL LOUNGE?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> thats different, i like it, this beneficial when on low carbs only and just dieting, or ok when bulking too??


The short delay of shooting slin after a carb meal is useful when cutting or bulking imo, for example if you are bulking and shoot 10iu slin with a massive carb meal it will just stop any natty production around that time as it will recognize that you already have enough


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> i'd love to say but
> 
> WHERE CAN I FIND THIS MALE ANIMAL LOUNGE?


Bottom of the forum mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Raptor said:


> The short delay of shooting slin after a carb meal is useful when cutting or bulking imo, for example if you are bulking and shoot 10iu slin with a massive carb meal it will just stop any natty production around that time as it will recognize that you already have enough


sound mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Raptor said:


> It will be around 1g a week of gear, 5iu HGH ed and a small amount of slin. I'll be cutting and following a keto diet and but having carbs around the workout, 50 grams pre and 50 grams post... about 30 mins after the final carbs i will shoot 3-5iu of slin to get my blood sugar back down. So theoretically you will be burning fat all day and building muscle in a 4 hour window, i've done it before with success and even gained 5kg on my last cut lol, but i can't see that happening again tbh


I'm going to be bulking but what My idea of doing is pretty much same as you apart from I'll be starting on 5ius first thing in the morning and 5ius PWO and build it up each day to about 20ius in total. Still reading up on it as there seems to be quite a lot of varying opinions on protocols for it. What make is the growth your using as well mate?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Also try Medisave mate!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> I'm going to be bulking but what My idea of doing is pretty much same as you apart from I'll be starting on 5ius first thing in the morning and 5ius PWO and build it up each day to about 20ius in total. Still reading up on it as there seems to be quite a lot of varying opinions on protocols for it. What make is the growth your using as well mate?


Just be careful if it's 1st thing, make sure you have lots of carbs in your system... and i'll be using Kigtropin mate, have used before and were great


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

medisave for the pin smate, I have a link ill try find it

EDIT: http://www.medisave.co.uk/bd-microfine-pen-needle-025mm-31g-tw-5mm-box-of-100-p-101036.html

Just buying some myself


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

I got my pin exchange to start stocking them for me


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Sureno said:


> I got my pin exchange to start stocking them for me


i like this idea haha i might ask my place next week


----------



## yeah_buddy (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.exchangesupplies.org/shopdisp_A255.php


----------

